# The Tolkien Forum App



## Elisha (Sep 30, 2021)

Hey, I do not have an internet browser on my phone, so I can only view the forum while on my computer. So, I was delighted when I found an app for this forum, however, much to my disappointment when I tried to open the app it simply wouldn't open. I would love to have access to this wonderful site on my phone. Does anyone know how this can be fixed or who to talk to about it.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Sep 30, 2021)

Do you mean Tapatalk? It was disabled by the admins a long time ago because bits really insecure and doesn't work well with the forum. The only way on your phone would be to install a browser like Chrome, Firefox, etc.


----------

